# Mould inside the van



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, not sure if this is in the right forum but here goes...

We are having a major problem with mould inside our motorhome, at first it was on the dashboard, drivers doors and along the bottom of cupboards etc...at ground level. Got rid of that now its come back again this time along the base of the floor cupboards, up some of the walls, under some of the cushions, on the outside of the cupboard in the bathroom and various other places.

We had a real problem 3 weeks ago so wiped it all down. Checked it a week ago was fine, went in it today to get ready for a trip at the weekend and the place was covered in it again. 

We have damp crystal things in there, also now the mould has left 'spotting' on the cupboard doors etc after we have removed it. 

Does anyone have any ideas what may be causing these problems? Or any suggestions on how we can prevent them? Also is this a common problem in motorhomes? And finally how to remove the marks left by the mould?

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I would take it for a damp test as we had a 2003 bessacar until last April and no damp whatsoever.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And if you don't trust a dealer on things like damp tests, a meter is cheap to buy and it's easy to do yourself.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Damp*

Hi

Yes, get a damp meter and test the levels of moisture yourself. You should get one at a local garden centre - that's where mine came from.

Mould is caused by damp conditions. The damp is likely to be a result of condensation.

Do you have any heating on in the van? Or a low cost electric de humidifier?

Are the underneath of sofa cushions slatted to allow the air to circulate? If not, make some small holes.

Leave cupboard doors open when the van is not in use.

Is the van at home on the drive? Can you ventiliate it? On a mild day for instance, get the windows open.

If the problem is caused my moisture entering from another source - eg a leak in the roof (And I am not saying that is the case) then you would probably need delaer attention but the chances are it is condensation and lack of ventilation.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Check that the previous owner did not block all the ventilation holes. MHs are well supplied with these -for gas safety reasons- and they have a tendency to leave you standing in a draught when it is windy. Hence people block them. Look low in the van where gas would fall if it escaped - ie at step level, in lockers and so on.

Do you open windows when you cook or boil water ? Do you leave a window or roof vent open a crack when you sleep ?

Worth checking as water which can't escape is going to condense somewhere inside and promote mould growth.

G


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*thanks for advice on mould*

Thanks for all the replies. We've been out and brought a small heater to leave in there now during winter. Also going to book it in for a damp test. Hopefully they will solve the problem. Any suggestions on how to remove the marks from the woodwork? Thanks


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi travelbug try sugar soap from a decoraters centre or a mild bleach solution.Make sure you try a small bit in a unseen place! good luck
terry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We, in common with many others, use a small heater on hookup for the winter.

When we had a static caravan, on a site that closed from November to March, we put down small bowls of salt on the floor at 3 or 4 places. This absorbed any moisture in the air. Worth trying? I don't think silica gel works too well on large open volumes - better for a small box.

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Travelbug
Here is a Link that will hopefully be of interest, and explains what mould is and some causes.
I would recommend using a fungicidal wash to remove the spores and prevent them returning, mould can be a risk to health if not eliminated properly. Here is a link to a supplier of fungicidal cleaners, I also think that using the cleaner will remove the marking left by the mould, maybe have a chat with them to check if this is so.
Good luck matey

Keith


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a product to remove mould from cushions?


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Thanks for the helpful replies*

Hi, thanks again, we now have the heater up and running and are planning to escape for a few days tomorrow providing the gales die down a bit. Think we have found a fantastic site that although technically 'closed' will allow motorhome users on site during winter with elec hook up and is a few mins walk from a beach so will let you all know on Wed if this turns out to be the case.

Will get some salt, had totally forgotten about that idea, used to have a static caravan and used it in there, can't believe I'd forgotten about it.

Will look into the mould removers and as u say test it out on the inside of a cupboard first. Thanks to all for your very helpful input, TravelBug


----------

